

How to Break a MySQL Left Join - pyroman
http://codespatter.com/2008/02/19/how-to-break-a-mysql-left-join/

======
inklesspen
This is insane. Why do people use MySQL, again?

~~~
pyroman
Yeah, it can get crazy sometimes, but I think it's fun still. What would you
suggest that is better?

~~~
inklesspen
PostgreSQL. There's actually a couple of good MySQL v. PostgreSQL threads on
News.YC today; check them out.

~~~
pyroman
Yeah, I've heard a lot of great things about PostgreSQL. I'll check those out.
Thanks.

